# Slowest ferment. Ever.



## WI_Wino (Jul 24, 2013)

Started a batch of Skeeter Pee on 7/7 with a SG of 1.080 @ 80 degrees (sprinkled ec1118, no slurry/starter). Basement is at 68 ambient and must was right around there after a day or so. 1 week later, SG is 1.072. Popped the brew belt on, got temp up to 74. SG finally started to come down (stirring every day from day 1).

7/14/2013	1.062
7/16/2013	1.052
7/18/2013	1.044

Today, 7/24 we are at 1.012. Hoping to rack by Saturday morning as I'll need the fermentor for beer!

Added 1 bottle of lemon juice at initial ferment. 2nd one went in on 7/18. Spaced out the yeast nutrient and energizer as well. This stuff takes FOREVER to ferment. I did a batch of Dragon's blood where I skipped energizer and didn't have a brew belt, that thing chugged right along and was dry in 10 days. My money's on the additional fruit helping feed the yeast.


----------



## beardy (Jul 25, 2013)

WI_Wino said:


> My money's on the additional fruit helping feed the yeast.



I would agree! I used a full (per gallon per directions) dose of the energizer and nutrient and will add a half dose at the half way mark.


----------



## bambiying (Jul 25, 2013)

I totally agree. When I made my SP using yeast it took almost 3 weeks to get to dry. I started a batch of DB last Friday using a slurry, and I just checked and it's ready to rack at .990. I can't believe how fast it was.


----------



## beardy (Jul 26, 2013)

Its only been 2 days but mine has slowed significantly. Like only dropped 0.002 in 2 days slow. I stir twice a day so I know O2 isnt the issue. Hopefully today's (much later today) reading will show more improvement.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 28, 2013)

It's been 28 days and mine has finally reached l.01. I'm now going to rack and add Sparkaloid. When it clears I'm going to rack and add Kmeta and Potasium Sorbate to stop it. My ABV will be lower because of this, but I don't want to wait for this to go dry, if it ever would.


----------



## beardy (Jul 28, 2013)

Ive added energizer a little at a time (2 tsp) over 2 days and its kicked up big time. Hope this will keep it up.


----------

